# Photo thread !!!



## charliechapman911

Just post a photo please .............
Thanks Charlie


----------



## charliechapman911

Hears my old coop I will upload some photos of my new one when I get some thanks Charlie


----------



## 7chicks

Barred Rock - Sophie May, Rhode Island - Chloe Bell


----------



## cogburn

Here ya go Charlie.. Pic heavy!! Lol


----------



## chickenman18

cogburn said:


> Here ya go Charlie.. Pic heavy!! Lol


What sort of chicken is the lemon coloured one in pic 8 I think it is pic 8 any way thanks


----------



## cogburn

Chickenman18... Lemon? I'm not sure which one ya mean. The chicks I have are domineckers, black copper marans, black & gold and partridge game chickens, American and Old English lines..


----------



## cogburn

This one ?


----------



## Deekman

How ya doin ? I got a Banty rooster named Mr Cogburn


----------



## cogburn

Howdy !! I'm alright how are y'all ? What color Banty rooster? Any pics?


----------



## rob

this is my silkie


----------



## charliechapman911

rob said:


> this is my silkie


So cute rob hhahaha she makes me laugh each Time I look at her thanks for the pic


----------



## cogburn

I think I'm gonna get a couple silkies. They look like they'd be fun to have and you have to smile when you look at em..


----------



## rob

they are fab birds, realy great fun to have around.


----------



## charliechapman911

Hears my new coop


----------



## cogburn

Hey Charlie !! Awesome dude ! Very nice new digs for your chix ! Congrats young man....


----------



## rob

my silkie, light sussex and clydach clocker.


----------



## cogburn

Pretty chicks Rob..


----------



## rob

cheers mate


----------



## charliechapman911

Hey guys I have just been and brought two barnavelders for £20 each they are so good looking I will upload some pics when I go and take some


----------



## earlyt89

I'm anxious to see what those are


----------



## charliechapman911

Think there happy


----------



## earlyKbyrd

Our wonderful chickens are doing well during hurricane Isaac


----------



## Energyvet

Lovely group.


----------



## charliechapman911

Gorgeous flock


----------



## earlyt89

I hate having to keep them in the run. I'm afraid if the weather picks up fast they'll get blown away


----------



## charliechapman911

Once we had really bad wind and one of our bantams was on our coop roof and went to jump off and the wind picked up at the same time and she got blown away down the field lol she stopped flapping at the bottom and walked all the way back on her own hahahahah my chickens are well trained hahah


----------



## earlyt89

Hahahahahaha that woul be hilarious to see. Poor girl.


----------



## earlyKbyrd

The chickens came to tell me good morning


----------



## Tony-O

*2 days old*

2 days old


----------



## Energyvet

Wow, what a crowd! I could just teach in and steal them all. So adorable! Good luck with those little puffs. You keeping them all?


----------



## Energyvet

Are you going to vaccinate?


----------



## oakwood

*Beautiful chicks .*

What colour naked necks do you have there ?
What are the breeds of the chicks ?


----------



## Farmanista

My buff orpingtons!


----------



## earlyKbyrd

I think out rooster Cassius liked my laugh so he kept making funny gestures )


----------



## Energyvet

Funny photo. He just can't figure out that language. Hahahahaha


----------



## earlyKbyrd

Yep haha, he made my day when he started making funnies


----------



## earlyKbyrd

Happy little girl


----------



## Energyvet

Is there such a thing as chicken bliss? I think she found it.


----------



## earlyKbyrd

I agree


----------



## rob

love the expression on the face of the chicken in the last pic, she is loving that


----------



## earlyKbyrd

Yep she's a cool bird


----------



## earlyt89

I love Vella. Oh by the way Earlykbyrd is my wife lol


----------



## charliechapman911

earlyt89 said:


> I love Vella. Oh by the way Earlykbyrd is my wife lol


Hahahahaha not a chicken then lol


----------



## cogburn

I figured so..


----------



## earlyKbyrd

Hehehe........


----------



## charliechapman911

Lol ........


----------



## earlyt89

The chickens name is Vella. One of my wife and my first chickens together. She's a golden laced Wyandotte.


----------



## oakwood

My Millefleur Dutch bantam pair off to walk the phone line too .


----------



## earlyt89

This is our potbellied pig Kayenne


----------



## rob

great pig lol


----------



## earlyt89

She is actually up for sale right now. Gotta make room for then new donkey


----------



## Energyvet

Thanks Oakwood. Doves are nice. Love the chicken pics too. Beautiful birds.


----------



## earlyKbyrd

Vella the stella surfer


----------



## Energyvet

Hot mama on a boogie board!


----------



## earlyKbyrd

Why is our little leghorns tail soooo lop sided? We call him free willy because of his lop sidedness is this normal?


----------



## Energyvet

I'd guess hip injury or leg injury. Maybe something happened at birth. Really hard to tell without putting my hands on him. After 15 yrs. I trust my hands way more than I trust my eyes doing an exam.


----------



## earlyKbyrd

Ok thank you


----------



## earlyt89

It is kinda different lookin tho. He gets around fine. Wish he wasn't a rooster. We have too many


----------



## oakwood

Earlyt89 , your little leghorn rooster has a genetic fault , it is called Wry Tail . 
If he is used for breeding he will pass this fault on to his chicks .


----------



## oakwood

*Wry Tailed Chickens.*


----------



## Energyvet

Probably a dislocation of the spine at the end (tail) and is generally traumatic, congenital, or might be due to nutritional deficiency as it is in people (spina bifida.)


----------



## ChickenAddiction

*One of my favorite chicks!!*









This is one of my favorite chicks "Crybaby". She/he has soooo much personality. Always flies up to me wanting to be on my shoulder to go for a walk. As soon as it was born, it would not stop crying until I picked it up, hence the name "Crybaby"


----------



## ChickenAddiction

Some of our 1st babies that we hatched out! I love these little roos!! But I'll never get my worm garden going if they keep stealing the big fat ones from me when I find them lol! They know I'll let them have their fill


----------



## cogburn

Very nice chicken addiction ! Here's some more pics Charlie ! 
Floyd with a red Cochin Banty









Penny gold laced Wyandotte









A couple of pullets takin a nest box for a trial run









Pretty little cockerel









Pullets and hens (some of them)


----------



## Energyvet

Nice pics everyone. Gees I really like those wyandottes. Just love the lace, and I'm not a lacey- type woman. Go figure. Must be a visual because they are just so beautiful. I must really love chickens because I still don't have my chickens yet and I've been on this site for 4 months. WTF.


----------



## kiwicsi

Energyvet said:


> Nice pics everyone. Gees I really like those wyandottes. Just love the lace, and I'm not a lacey- type woman. Go figure. Must be a visual because they are just so beautiful. I must really love chickens because I still don't have my chickens yet and I've been on this site for 4 months. WTF.


LOL! When you do finally get your chickens, you will owe us a lot of photos!!

But it's great chatting with you on this forum and your expertise is so valued by me and I'm sure by a lot of other members too!


----------



## Energyvet

My guess is you'll be sick of me and my photos.


----------



## kiwicsi

Nah, never!


----------



## Energyvet

Introducing my new polish hen! She doesn't have a name yet.  Getting her Saturday. She's a year old and laying. Can't wait to pick her up! So happy!


----------



## hollyosborn

When we were at the neighbors learning to butcher chickens.. they said they were going to butcher one of the extra roosters.. (they had two of these)... i told my son go catch one and we would save its live..... darn kid caught the rooster HAHAH.. This is Mr. Bodey.. hes approx 9 mo old..... he has only attacked me once and could only fly to my knee... he now stays away from me.. LOL... he was attacking. me and i reached down and picked him up.. LOL.. .crazy bird...


----------



## kiwicsi

Energyvet, your little hen is soooo cute! She looks like she's ready for a day at the races, with that fancy hat!


----------



## Energyvet

Holly he's gorgeous! 

Thanks Kiwi! I'm sort of beside myself still. I haven't had a chicken since I was 16. And I'm 53 now! I'm so happy and it feels like Christmas or my birthday. Just can't wait to see what she's like and who she is. I remember feeling the same when I was pregnant and waiting for my son to arrive. I just couldn't wait to meet him. What an old fool I am. Really?!?!


----------



## tigereyesblue76

This is Roger The Rooster, had a bit of trouble with him at first but now is a friendly fellow who puts up with my ninja bantams kungfooing him and putting him in his place.. He comes in the house and makes himself welcome, and has 7 ladies at his beck and call. Lol


----------



## oakwood

He is so very Handsome .


----------



## tigereyesblue76

Thanks oakwood... He is such good natured, I am so glad I stuck with him and not got rid of him... He is so good to my girls, always finding worms and bugs for them.


----------



## kg_cg_good

I just added 2 Ameraucana Hens to my flock..soooo excited....Meet Laverne and Shirley ..lol... Laverne is actually the smaller of the 2 but loves to scream..oh my...louder than a child..ha..she is more wild acting....and Shirley is real mild and well mannered. 2nd picture is Laverne and the 3rd is Shirley...Beautiful birds...can't wait til they start laying for me..they were born last Spring....


----------

